# Pax Ratings in App



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO .. pax should have 2 sets of 5 star for ratings:









I think far too often drivers get dinged for pricing or app issues that are clearly an Uber issue that has nothing to do with the driver. Furthermore, drivers need to be able to add Feedback on Pax; ie - "rider was upset that I would not let them drink beer in my car" ... that should help Uber CSR understand why a pax may have given a low rating to the driver. As I doubt that any pax would ever admit that they were trying to break the law and they were upset with the driver because he/she didn't allow them to do whatever the F*uber they wanted in the car.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

That doubles the work the pax has to do.
What's next? Bother the pax with a Tip button?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just get rid of it all together. A lot of passengers rate because they think it's the only way to make the stupid rating screen go away so they can get their next ride.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Just get rid of it all together. A lot of passengers rate because they think it's the only way to make the stupid rating screen go away so they can get their next ride.


Possibly ... or at least let the stars time out after 20 minutes or 1 hour. 'Cause most people can't remember what they had for lunch the previous day, let alone how a random uber ride was several days earlier.


----------

